# Small change regarding post merges



## Chris (Mar 14, 2007)

Contributing members are now exempt.


----------



## Scott (Mar 14, 2007)

Ooooo


----------



## Scott (Mar 14, 2007)

Rly?


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes. Please don't abuse it.


----------



## Scott (Mar 14, 2007)

Had to get it out of the way.


----------



## Leon (Mar 14, 2007)

neat! but, it makes me feel that i should contribute more. damn your ruse!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 14, 2007)

if only I had money


----------



## Buzz762 (Mar 15, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> if only I had money



Yeah, we'd hit that 100k post mark in no time with you able to double post.


----------



## Michael (Mar 15, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Michael (Mar 15, 2007)

<.< >.>

Just testing it out


----------



## Ryan (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks like more people need to cough up teh doughZ3r.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 15, 2007)

So they can own it up like this.


----------



## Michael (Mar 15, 2007)

yeh n00bz cof up t3h $$$


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 15, 2007)

I liked it better when only the mods could do that


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 15, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> I liked it better when only the mods could do that



Don't feel too bad.

I still can't.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 15, 2007)

I can.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 15, 2007)

Cool, that explains why something didn't auto-merge for me last night


----------



## Leon (Mar 15, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> I liked it better when only the mods could do that





here you get all these supercool mod powers, and they take one of them away just as you join up. c'est la vie


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 15, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> I liked it better when only the mods could do that



You still have many more super cool mod powers. Don't feel too bad.


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2007)

It's not a big issue, guys. I appreciate the fact that people toss a couple of their hard-earned dollars to help pay for the server costs which, truth be told, are more per month than the average person's car payment. You can buy a new Civic for less per month than I pay for the hosting, and just like the rest of you I'm just some schmoe working 40 hours a week. If someone's good enough to donate to the boards, it usually ends up buying me a tank of gas or something mundane like that. When I stumble across nice paid mods for vBulletin, I usually go for them if I think they'll be worthwhile for the boards and something you guys will like.

It's not a super-power, it's a small token of thanks to the people that help keep the site running because as you can imagine, $250/mo adds up and is easy to spend on other things. If someone's going to help me out, the least I can do is offer them something in return.


----------



## cadenhead (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks big guy.


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2007)

cadenhead said:


> Thanks big guy.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris truly is the Heavy Metal Jesus!


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2007)

This is awesome.


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2007)

Okay, I'm done. Just wanted to try it.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 15, 2007)

Do you accept paypal ?


----------



## Shawn (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## Leon (Mar 15, 2007)

i haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## Leon (Mar 15, 2007)

...but...


----------



## Leon (Mar 15, 2007)

...i'm not the post whore some of you are.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 15, 2007)

Uh Chris...

... I love this! 

Fawk, only contributors, i want to pay you some cash, but i don't use paypal


----------

